
Programmer Competency Matrix - spiffytech
https://sijinjoseph.com/programmer-competency-matrix/
======
knz42
Just accumulating knowledge says nothing about what programmers actually can
_do_ on the workplace.

this is a better matrix: [https://science.raphael.poss.name/programming-
levels.html](https://science.raphael.poss.name/programming-levels.html)

------
frigfog
I'd say Fibonacci heaps are not worth learning for programmers.

I think augmenting datastructures should be added somewhere there.

> About people with high tc rating

In Theory, yes,that would ne great. But in practice high gaps in compétence
are not good for team moral.

\- Just like in highschool, people feel threatened and don't like looking
stupid. So They overcompensate.( Nuclear plant problèmes). In Germany,This
made worse by a culture of never admitting that one doesn't understand. (
especially in Theory heavy stuff).

\- object-oriented vs problem-oriented leads to communication problems.

\- Compétitive programmers are not ( usually / on average) the most socially
competent people. Which hurts team atmosphere.

\- it's not worth the hassle: to ne honest most of what we do ils Boring CRUD.
The programmer gets bored and the improvements are not worth the social cost.

------
democracy
" is able to understand the relevance of the levels of this matrix."

If you agree with me you are the elite! :)

~~~
kruczek
The author isn't talking about content of the matrix here, rather they mean
only level names: 2^n, n^2, n, log(n). Sufficient knowledge of alogirthms
would make a person understand the relevance of those names (the big O
notation).

------
barbarr
I wonder to what extent the author is describing themself in the right
column...

